# John Joseph (Jack) Young, RCAF (ret'd), 1923 - 2015, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2015)

From his obit:


> .... Finishing high school in North Battleford, he enlisted in the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) in September 1942 and served as aircraft instrument technician in England and Scotland.
> 
> Following the war, he attended the University of British Columbia on a veterans' education plan, and there he met the love-of-his-life-to-be, Anna (Anne) Dorothy Rohn, as she dished out his meals at the residence cafeteria. They married in May 1949 as Dad graduated with two degrees, one being a social work degree that led to a job in Fernie, B.C. where he subsequently was made an honorary chief of a First Nation, as a result of his work.
> 
> ...


He was also Honorary Lieutenant-Colonel then Honorary Colonel of 18 Service Battalion and Founder and Curator of the Thunder Bay Military Museum.


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 Aug 2015)

Jack was a tremendous assistance while I was CO of 18 (Thunder Bay) Svc Bn. He sat in with me when dealing with a very touchy situation involving several past sexual misconduct accusations.

A calm, knowledgeable gentleman who helped bridge the gap of a parachuted in CO, who lived in another city, thrust into a troubled unit.

His support was greatly appreciated. A wonderful guy.


----------

